Ask HN: Will Kubernetes Replace Docker Swarm? - WolfOliver
======
brudgers
Probably not in the short term because the products are targeted at different
market segments. Kubernetes, as one would expect for a Google product is
targeted at operations staff. Docker Swarm, like Docker, is targeted bottom up
from individual developers. Swarm extends Docker. Kubernetes extends servers.

------
rdli
Take a look at [https://www.cncf.io/blog/2017/12/06/cloud-native-
technologie...](https://www.cncf.io/blog/2017/12/06/cloud-native-technologies-
scaling-production-applications/). It already has, more or less.

